# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Help with sealer for sand stone pavers

## ceaser

Guys can anyone recommend a good sealer for sand stone pavers not after the wet look.   Been looking at dry Treat but rather expensive or is that normal for sealer?<o></o>

----------


## scooter

*Maybe* Bondall's Natural Finish Sealer; or Crommelin's Limestone & Sandstone Sealer. 
Ring Bondall on1800 810 123 or Crommelin on 1800 655 711 for advice on these two. 
(Both based in WA so bear in mind the time difference)  
Cheers................Sean

----------


## woodbe

They are all expensive, and all need regular maintenance. 
Bottom line is, regular clean and regular sealer topup is required to maintain the new look. 
After weighing all the options, we've decided not to seal ours, and let it age gracefully. 
woodbe.

----------

